# LiveGlamour.com - Nature Nature and Only Nature



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2008)

NATURE NATURE AND NATURE ----NATURES GLAMOUR GONE LIVE

Well guys .. one of our forum member Vijay aka eureca_eurace has silently launched his website and didnot inform us  , any way I am happy to introduce his site .. www.LiveGlamour.com , its related to Nature Photographs. And to my surprise all were clicked by his friend. Also most photos were clicked in Kasaragod kerala and some in Bangalore

Website: www.LiveGlamour.com
Site Admin: Vijay Varghese
Photographer: Anoop Mohan 
Location : Kasaragod, Kerala and Bangalore

Samples:
*liveglamour.com/albums/userpics/thumb_89.jpg *liveglamour.com/albums/userpics/thumb_96.jpg

*liveglamour.com/albums/userpics/thumb_23.jpg *liveglamour.com/albums/userpics/thumb_16.jpg


Thanks for giving us this site and photographs Vijay and Anoop  .. all the best


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice site and the photographs are really great.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 19, 2008)

hey Vijya  I am a hobbiest photographer  so, can u give me some tips on the subject

Pictures a really mind blowing  I am taking idea so that I my self may try to click on such angle 

anyway are those pictures copy righted ?? I am really intersted to have few on my Desktop Back ground


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 19, 2008)

common guys iam no guy who is gonna Say "copyright" do what ever u want with the pic . wait patiently till i upload the contents  unedited from camera .

please feel free to downlaod the Pics and use it for desktop ...

Iam intrested in photography too (actually mad) but all the pics click are by my friend Anoop mohan 

would be happy if u can leave the credits to www.liveglamour.com 

Thx vishal Guptha , i been a great admirer of ur skinning talents


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 19, 2008)

> wait patiently till i upload the contents to rapidshare unedited from camera .



u have a paid hosting for the web site ??


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 19, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> u have a paid hosting for the web site ??



will be upgrading to a higher plan soon 

watching potos i try to figure out the lighting this more than any thing else , proper lightings makes thing better too see , i my self a newbie , none of the pics are clicked by me


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 19, 2008)

GGGGGGGRrrrreat pics! The attention to detail is amazing and worth pondering....


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 19, 2008)

oh its cool.. phew I read it as "Mature Mature and only Mature".. thank god!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 19, 2008)

^^lol....btw, great ones....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 19, 2008)

change theme  black and white which would make the picture look better, far better than present theme


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

nice!


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 19, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> oh its cool.. phew I read it as "Mature Mature and only Mature".. thank god!



That too is natural



Choto Cheeta said:


> change theme  black and white which would make the picture look better, far better than present theme




Few friends of mine are vita fans , they have already threatened Non cooperation with me 

Iam working ona black theme already . Trying to keep copper ine glossy at the same time makes things a lil difficult


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 19, 2008)

woooow nice pics *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 19, 2008)

@ eureca rofl


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 19, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ eureca rofl



loooooooooooooooooooooooool hahaha lol


----------



## din (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW

Thats so nice.

Really loved the site and the photos.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 19, 2008)

yea nice pics and nice website.
btw which camera was used ?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow!! Awesome pics... Even im interested in photography.. Im not a pro, but like to be one
Some pics i've taken -
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/7186/dsc01656po7.th.jpg
*img239.imageshack.us/img239/1882/dsc01651pl2.th.jpg


----------



## pree@blueshift (Feb 19, 2008)

Hats off to Anoop Mohan !!!!!
Really good work !!!
I am also interested in takin photographs( n has uploaded some in orkut !!) 
Bt not professional.....
Beauty of kerala ve been nicely copied(i kno tat as i m from der)


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 19, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Wow!! Awesome pics... Even im interested in photography.. Im not a pro, but like to be one
> Some pics i've taken -
> *img99.imageshack.us/img99/7186/dsc01656po7.th.jpg
> *img239.imageshack.us/img239/1882/dsc01651pl2.th.jpg



even anoop is no pro , though he is an animation student .. Every mature photographer used to be amatuer once 

i liked those photos u have taken its good



pree@blueshift said:


> Hats off to Anoop Mohan !!!!!
> Really good work !!!
> I am also interested in takin photographs( n has uploaded some in orkut !!)
> Bt not professional.....
> Beauty of kerala ve been nicely copied(i kno tat as i m from der)



Thx for the comments , he would really love to hear this 



nish_higher said:


> yea nice pics and nice website.
> btw which camera was used ?



Canon PowerShot A640



din said:


> WOW
> 
> Thats so nice.
> 
> Really loved the site and the photos.




Nella sexy avatar  where did u find that


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 19, 2008)

pree@blueshift said:


> Hats off to Anoop Mohan !!!!!
> Really good work !!!
> I am also interested in takin photographs( n has uploaded some in orkut !!)
> Bt not professional.....
> Beauty of kerala ve been nicely copied(i kno tat as i m from der)




Please Share it buddy , are u the person who missed jackfruit seeds ? 

do share the pics u have taken


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 19, 2008)

jackfruit


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

^palakayi in kannada?


----------



## din (Feb 19, 2008)

Offtopic :



eureca_eureca said:


> Nella sexy avatar  where did u find that



Shhhh, Secret. My avtar is a secret lover / girl friend of another Avtar here  So do not call her sexy, that may make the other avtar angry ! Take care.


----------



## pree@blueshift (Feb 20, 2008)

eureca_eureca said:


> Please Share it buddy , are u the person who missed jackfruit seeds ?
> 
> do share the pics u have taken


 
 Yeah i m de person who wrote dis caption in ur site !!!
     I would like to upload some of de snaps in ur site !! Is it possible???


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 21, 2008)

pree@blueshift said:


> Yeah i m de person who wrote dis caption in ur site !!!
> I would like to upload some of de snaps in ur site !! Is it possible???



I send u a pm soon after talking to my team mates


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 22, 2008)

wow! awesome pics.. 

even im interested in photography. Can u suggest me a few gud sites for learning more?


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 22, 2008)

here are a few pics i took with my cam! 

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/5440/img0042hl9.th.jpg

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/2710/img0028xd5.th.jpg

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/391/img0065us0.th.jpg

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/7718/img0067zh2.th.jpg

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/3535/img0109zb9.th.jpg

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/6316/img0112vw1.th.jpg


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 22, 2008)

camera u used is an autofocus i guess , if u want some serious work to be done get an Dslr camera 



jack_the_ripper said:


> here are a few pics i took with my cam!
> 
> *img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0028xd5.jpg
> 
> ...



I dont think u have macro available on this model , try getting a dslr camera thing swill get more intresting then


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 22, 2008)

^ thanks eureca

just started taking pics since a couple of weeks.. will get to dslr camera as u suggested once i get a hold of this cam and learn a lil more about photography .. took those pics wid a canon A560 cam..!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 23, 2008)

really cool pictures, keep it up
but the site takes too long for opening..... if possible please make it  lite....


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 24, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> really cool pictures, keep it up
> but the site takes too long for opening..... if possible please make it  lite....




I ve used small images for the bg , ill go through and fix it as soon as possible


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 25, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> really cool pictures, keep it up
> but the site takes too long for opening..... if possible please make it  lite....



i tried loading this page on diffrent configs and diffrent connections , its taking very normal time to load 

Ive used tiny Pngs as background , it might be around 2 kb , still trying to reduce the png sizes


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 25, 2008)

^^ actually i am on dial-up GPRS, and its takes more time to open than other sites....
BTW, the problem is now solved, with Opera i can open pages in quite normal time


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 29, 2008)

On dial up the bg image takes time t load  got to do the optimising work once the theme is complete , there is hardly any waiting time on Broad band


----------



## eureca_eureca (Mar 14, 2008)

The Problem Was with IE , version seven runs transparent pngs but creates scrolling problem , no other browesr show this trouble  , got to change the style sheets for IE  ...any other work around for rendering pngs ? any one know ?


----------



## eureca_eureca (Mar 20, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> ^ thanks eureca
> 
> just started taking pics since a couple of weeks.. will get to dslr camera as u suggested once i get a hold of this cam and learn a lil more about photography .. took those pics wid a canon A560 cam..!




Sent the pics u needed , now works fine on Ie too


----------



## pree@blueshift (Mar 21, 2008)

Y u r not uploading new snaps in de site?? I heard tat its raining in kerala>Good season to take snaps.Don miss de oppurtunity n upload some gud snaps!!!!

I m  coming to kerala this week...... Hopes tat i ll get some good snaps!!


----------



## eureca_eureca (Mar 21, 2008)

pree@blueshift said:


> Y u r not uploading new snaps in de site?? I heard tat its raining in kerala>Good season to take snaps.Don miss de oppurtunity n upload some gud snaps!!!!
> 
> I m  coming to kerala this week...... Hopes tat i ll get some good snaps!!



Updated yesterday , was a lil bussy with Year ending things  , This time no much macros , added few places  ..its raining heavily here , surely started making use of the summer rain ...BTW how come ur post count still  be 1


----------



## pree@blueshift (Mar 21, 2008)

I don kno y de post count is still 1..........


----------



## eureca_eureca (Mar 23, 2008)

pree@blueshift said:


> I don kno y de post count is still 1..........



May be u need to post any where else where it will be counted


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 23, 2008)

@pree@blueshift
hi, the rain is killin us  in kerala.The heavy rains along with wind destorys most scenaries and mild plants which cud be gud subject for perfrct shots.
I have many shots of plants/flowers too shot at kerala. Will upload them soon


----------

